# side pull vs. center pivot moco



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a used mower conditioner. What are y'alls opinions on side pull or center pivot mowers? What are the advantages/ disadvantages of each? (The only conditioner I've used was an old worn out Hesston haybine that my dad had.) I don't really have any strong brand loyalties, but are there any to avoid? Anything to specifically be aware of when looking at used units?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

No comparison between the two. If you have enough acres to justify and enough horsepower to pull it, you will not regret a center pivot moco. I have only had NH's, but deeres or hesston's would be good also I think.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Do you have a lot of small patches of hay? Or big fields? Big center pivots could be more difficult to manuver. I just about got one and decided i would be faster with another side pull when i updated due to my small patches i do.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> Do you have a lot of small patches of hay? Or big fields? Big center pivots could be more difficult to manuver. I just about got one and decided i would be faster with another side pull when i updated due to my small patches i do.


Center pivots are easier to manuever once you get on to them.You can steer them using the hydraulics.And with a wider cut you have less swaths to make = less turning.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Center pivots are easier to manuever once you get on to them.You can steer them using the hydraulics.And with a wider cut you have less swaths to make = less turning.


I've wondered about that. I've never seen one operate. They are usually run in an offset position tho, right?
Are the center pivots usually just wider? I'm probably gonna need something in the 10-12 ft range


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

ANewman said:


> I've wondered about that. I've never seen one operate. They are usually run in an offset position tho, right?
> Are the center pivots usually just wider? I'm probably gonna need something in the 10-12 ft range


They operate on both sides.Usually workimg from one side of the field after going around the field 4-6 times.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Center pivot hands down. Like what's been pointed out, you mow on either side of the tractor and a wider machine means less turning around. A competent operator can get a center pivot into corners a lot easier than a side pull.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

ANewman said:


> I've wondered about that. I've never seen one operate. They are usually run in an offset position tho, right?
> Are the center pivots usually just wider? I'm probably gonna need something in the 10-12 ft range


You can run them off either side of the tractor or straight behind. Running them straight behind tends to leave streaks since the tractor tires push down the crop. They usually range from 13 feet wide on up, but JD did have a 9 or 10 foot version (don't know if they still do). You usually want a pretty good horse tractor on them and 2 wheel drives tend to work a little better than 4 wheel drives due to the turning radius. Back when I was running one for a local dairy farmer, I could put his CIH 8312 (pulled with a JD 4050) in places that I couldn't have fit my NH 488 (pulled by my Ford 5000). The smallest tractor we ever had that 8312 on was 80hp and it handled it pretty well.

The other thing to remember is you will need 2 hydraulic circuits on the tractor to run a center pivot, one to raise and lower and one to swing the tongue.

Hope this helps,

Josh


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a JD 946 MoCo. It is a disc cutter and I will not have a sickle anymore. We have fire ants down here. Also you can cut grass with a dew on it, so you don't have to wait til the dew dries off. It is 13'2". You can go back and forth in the field or go around and around. I had one customer that drilled haygrazer back and fourth. That made the ends rough going accross the grain. We cut 6 rounds then went back and fourth.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

center pivot, no doubt


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

reading this thread with interest, My dealer has a nice used 7230 side pull, but now you got me thinking center pivot.....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> reading this thread with interest, My dealer has a nice used 7230 side pull, but now you got me thinking center pivot.....


It depends. I like my 7230, but around 5-8 hours of mowing, I start doing arithmetic in my head that if I had a 13 footer, I would have been done by now. It's a 4 for 3 deal: 4 trips at 10' = 3 trips (roughly) at 13'.

A lot depends on field size and shape as well as transportation. Small 5 acre fields, irregular shaped fields are often easier with a smaller mower. Big, straight run fields almost beg for a 13'. Hauling over the road any distance, 13' can be a problem.

Look at your requirements and decide what works best for you.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Right now, I'm driving a 13'6" wide haybine down the road, but the wide part is in front of me.
If I had a PT discbine that was 13'+ wide, I think it would be harder to negotiate narrow roads, curves, cars, etc.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Right now, I'm driving a 13'6" wide haybine down the road, but the wide part is in front of me.
> If I had a PT discbine that was 13'+ wide, I think it would be harder to negotiate narrow roads, curves, cars, etc.


You get used to it, our 16 row planter even folded up is almost 15' wide, our bean planter folded is 17', 16 row 28% applicator is around 17' as well. Our combines with straddle row duals and without the heads are around 18' and unless you about twist your head off you can't see the outside dual when traveling down the road anyways. When we still ridge tilled the ridge cleaner didn't fold so you were a touch over 20' wide going down the road, old 20' Great Plains no-till drill didn't fold either.


----------

